# Cthulhu Inspired Chaos Marines



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

On a whim I started working on a Chaos army based on the Cthulhu Mythos. Using some possessed parts I started working on my Chaos sorcerer. The head was one I had made before for a Mordhiem warband. I used a lot of green stuff to make extra tentacles, and the tail. I still have a lot to do on him a lot of spines and fins and do something for wings. I'm leaning towards doing something that looks like huge flying fish fins, or maybe looks like the original batman cape. Anyway, your comments are appreciated.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That looks awsome! good work crunk! it would be hard but imagine if you modeled a bloodthirster to look like Cthulu!


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

i like it. i'd go with the flying fish fins, since they would look slightly more out of place, adding to the weirdness of the model which is typical of the Cthulhu mythos.

try looking through the Tyranid line and at Chaos spawn models for parts to use, i think you may be able to find some thing there.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

The Tyranids would definately have the line of Cthulu style heads... I think I'll like this model after it is painted so I can fully grasp the work you've done on the head! The added GS looks great though! Have some rep for that


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Genestealers have a head with tentacles or some weird thing that lets them re roll their wounding dice ten times or some other equally broken rule...but that's beyond the point! Id definitely look into some Tyranid bits if you want the Cthulu look, but your work so far is very good; I'd like to see them painted!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

looks like a good idea. What colour schem is it going to have?


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, I am trying to base them on the whole mythos, I want to base each charachter, spawn and aspiring champion on a different god or monster. I wanted to do Cthulhu for the sorcerer, but I am also doing some preliminary planning on another based on Dagon using a Saurus head and webbing up some zombie hands and then running a lot of spines and fins on it; another based off Gug and even a terminator based off the Dark young of Shub Niggurath. For the basic CSM's I still want to add the odd mutation to damn near all of them. A fin here, a tentacle there. For the deamons I plan on making a mix of Byakhee, Nightgaunts, great race and elder things. This is going to be the most ambitious army I've ever done and its probably going to take me years to complete it all.


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

The color scheme is still up in the air as well. Though I've thought about making the armour grey with copper banding or perhaps black with white banding or maybe even white with black banding. I want it to be somewhat plain looking so it won't overpower the various mutations.


----------



## wartoy (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you made anything else for te army? I am wanting to do the exact same thing.


----------



## Rotpar (Jan 23, 2009)

If you take a thousand sons squad you should base the sorceror on Nyarlathotep as one of his forms is the Dark Pharaoh. A Tomb King priest would be a cool modification if it wasn't such a far cry from a chaos marine.

Make chaos spawn units into shoggoths?

One of your chaos marine squads should have be completely standard, straight from the box, marines. Have them all go helmet-less and give them all the Innsmouth look. The champion could be a deep one.

The discription of Wilbur Whateley from the Dunwich Horror brings a Beastman gor to mind. Another champion? Perhaps a HQ unit?

Get a giant rat from the Skaven. Cut off its face and replace with that of a marine, you now have Brown Jenkin to serve as a familar.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

first of all you are my hero. second whats your favorite GWAR song?


----------



## ChemoKrieger (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberryPop: I saw GWAR at the Huntridge in Las Vegas,when I was 12,so about...14 years ago now,haha. It was awesome, so much fake blood and sex acts.

WarbossCrunk: If I was going for the Cthulhu Mythos i'd look at popular drawings of said beasties
http://members.shaw.ca/csstrowbridge/Tulzscha/Information.htm
Gives a good depiction of them.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cthulhu_Mythos#Elemental_theory
Along with this, will help you "class" them such as modifying a codex for their abilities (I.E. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nyarlathotep.jpg as a huge mass of tentacles) could use spare bits from chaos tentacles with some GS'ing,and perhaps a few tyranid bits. With squigs and some extra GS'ing using the bits from the beastmen musicians bits, implying they're playing the flute like in the picture.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I just recently saw them in Richmond VA... so much ownage


----------

